# Very strange lens mug



## traveller (Nov 26, 2011)

Take a look at this bizarre hybrid: 

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/10380179.html

The design looks Nikon, but the markings are a curious mixture of Canon and Pentax!


----------



## KacperP (Nov 26, 2011)

I think this mug can be dangerous 

"O... you have a new lens? Can I see it?"
- grab -
- swing -
* SPLASH *
"Ouuuuu... I see... Sorry about that."


----------



## mjbehnke (Nov 26, 2011)

It is funny. The description says it's a hollowed out 24-105 lined with plastic.. The top rim says 28-135 EF-S, and yes, you might spill your drink if it's too "top" heavy!


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 26, 2011)

For a Lens mug, it's not that strange. 

I have one that says canon and is such a good fake of a 24-105, it's scary. I'll post a photo.

My guess is this was created by/for a company afraid of getting sued than those who make the more exact copies of Nikon and Canon Lenses. The encryption was probably just copied from one of those.

Cool find.

Now maybe someone will copy the lens wrist bracelets and sell them for less than $10. That is a little much for something that probably cost $.02 to make.


----------



## iaind (Nov 28, 2011)

I have copies of 24-105 70-200f4 and N***n 24-70 VR all sourced from HK and all considerably under a tenner.
Mine's a Latte


----------



## branden (Nov 28, 2011)

The specs on that thing are hilarious -- it looks like someone was intentionally trolling photographers

Across the front ring: "[unintelligible] ZOOM LENS EF-S 28-135mm 1:2.5 L II USM" -- so many things wrong with that marking

Then on the focus window "HOMADE 55 5DM" (not sure what that's supposed to be) along with the Infinity symbol on the wrong end of the focus range, and a depth of scale guide from a wide prime lens.

And finally, on the bottom, next to the red L-version of "Ultrasonic" and a white! mount alignment dot, is an aperture ring!

I don't recognize the overall shape of the barrel; I don't think it's from Canon at all.


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 10, 2012)

Even funnier are the comments and ratings.... probably written by the seller...

never trusting that site. 

On another note, why is this under Canon :-\


----------



## motorhead (Jan 10, 2012)

The optics will be dreadful as well.

But for the money, its a good deal.


----------

